# If you like to bake, make these Pupcakes



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, someone who bakes needs to make these...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love to bake!!! I've been looking at things, maybe make something for the meetup at in August!!! Those are too cute!!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Those are soooo cute. I'll have to show my daughter in law these she's are baker.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They are great. Where did you get them? I made pupcakes for MiMi's second birthday, but the pictures are on my old hard drive. I used black M&Ms for the eyes and nose. Want to see a picture of MiMi's first birthday cake? 

Look at my profile pics.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Those are adorable Celeta! I'm going to show this to my DH so he can make them for Phoebe's 3rd birthday in July!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylie said:


> They are great. Where did you get them? I made pupcakes for MiMi's second birthday, but the pictures are on my old hard drive. I used black M&Ms for the eyes and nose. Want to see a picture of MiMi's first birthday cake?
> 
> Look at my profile pics.


Syl, that cake is amazing!!! You did a great job! I would have had trouble cutting into it. It's like a piece of art!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Syl, that cake is amazing!!! You did a great job! I would have had trouble cutting into it. It's like a piece of art!


Thank you, Robin. I believe that art comes from letting something flow through you, and that is just what happened with that cake. It came out way better than the vision I started with. I was so proud of it, but I had no trouble cutting it, because the most important part was that it was deeeelishious. A fancy cake that doesn't taste good is ...well, I don't know, a cake has to taste divine, right?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> They are great. Where did you get them? I made pupcakes for MiMi's second birthday, but the pictures are on my old hard drive. I used black M&Ms for the eyes and nose. Want to see a picture of MiMi's first birthday cake?
> 
> Look at my profile pics.


Sylvia, that cake is SO cute! And FYI - I didn't have anything to do with these cupcakes. A friend who knows how obsessed I am with my dog posted this pic on my Facebook page. I think they're so cute, and have LOTS of frosting with is the best part! But beyond my capabilities I'm afraid.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Gimmeeeeee!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Ok, someone who bakes needs to make these...
> 
> View attachment 102360


Very Cute!!!!



Sylie said:


> They are great. Where did you get them? I made pupcakes for MiMi's second birthday, but the pictures are on my old hard drive. I used black M&Ms for the eyes and nose. Want to see a picture of MiMi's first birthday cake?
> 
> Look at my profile pics.


Sylvia--- WOW!!!!! that cake for MiMi is So cute and tasty looking! You are VERY talented! I love the details for the "hair," the bow, the tongue, the layers... actually, i like everything about it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well guys, we all have the area in which we extend ourselves. My area is baking. I started as a tiny child learning from my great-grandmother...who I adored. So, yes I take pride in what I can do with flour, eggs, butter and sugar. I like to make it pretty, but most important is that it tastes divine. That cake that I made for MiMi's first birthday was extraordinary because I had some kind of magical, or spiritual guidance to help me. When I was done, I was absolutely amazed with what I had done. But, I didn't do it alone..I had those wonderful spirit guides, who do have a sense of humor, to guide me. Okay, nut case me...but spirit guides are always with me, and they too like to bake pretty cakes.:wub:

When I can get the pictures off my old hard drive...I will show you more. Every single one of us has talent. Every single one of us is brilliant in some or many ways. Excuse me for being a little bit mushy, but the truth is we all shine, and by sharing, we shine brighter.

Okay, anybody who wants to is invited over for cake....:wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Um, Ok Sylie - I expect to be seeing some pix of adorable maltese pupcakes in the near future. My mouth is watering!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I love to bake!!! I've been looking at things, maybe make something for the meetup at in August!!! Those are too cute!!



Ooohh I was thinking the same thing!!! Plans....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not artistic at all. This was as creative as I could get with cakes for Pat's last two puppy parties. 
The cupcakes are so cute. I could probably do it.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

My niece actually made me a pupcake for my birthday. She knows how much I love Sophie, so she baked me one. Now she wants to make a dog-friendly cake for Sophie's birthday. If I don't have to do the baking, then it's alright with me :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I'm not artistic at all. This was as creative as I could get with cakes for Pat's last two puppy parties.
> The cupcakes are so cute. I could probably do it.


What are you talking about Sue? Those cakes are great. I remember seeing a picture of the second one in the pictures from the puppy party and wondering who made it. Plus you got it to NJ in one pretty piece, that in itself is a feat.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I WANT those cupcakes BTW is that Steve in the background blending in? lol


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Lovkins mama said:


> I WANT those cupcakes BTW is that Steve in the background blending in? lol


Ha! No, that's not Steve and these are not my cupcakes. They came off a local news channel's website and a friend posted on my Facebook page.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I was planning to make those for Daisy's gotcha day!!! 

Deb if you want help with the cupcakes just let me know! Have pastry bag will travel!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

celeta,
those are adorable. I love to bake, but have no time.......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

These are so cute.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, I found some pictures of the pupcakes I made for MiMi's birthday. Okay, so they aren't as good as the professional ones Celeta posted, but they would probably be a lot easier.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Hey, I found some pictures of the pupcakes I made for MiMi's birthday. Okay, so they aren't as good as the professional ones Celeta posted, but they would probably be a lot easier.



OKAY those are seriously the cutest pupcakes EVER!!!! They look better than the ones at the dog bakery around here! I want some! one to just carry around and say awww, another one to eat, and one for Obi. LOL!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, you will have to come up here to get them, Marisa. It is impossible to transport them.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, those are really cute! I like those better than the ones I posted! What did you use for the bow?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Ok, those are really cute! I like those better than the ones I posted! What did you use for the bow?


Marzipan. I colored it with gel color, rolled it out, cut it in strips, formed a bow and put a candy pearl in the center.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Marzipan. I colored it with gel color, rolled it out, cut it in strips, formed a bow and put a candy pearl in the center.


Oh, dang - I was hoping it was something simpler than that. Maybe a twizzler would work?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Oh, dang - I was hoping it was something simpler than that. Maybe a twizzler would work?


I don't know what a twizzler is....I'm thinking red licorice strands. You know that what you come up with is exactly what will work. Now, if you need some black M&Ms just let me know. They are not that easy to find, but I have a stash and will be happy to send you some.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, no, Sylie. I will not be attempting these. You can just send me the cupcakes


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

if I could I would send everyone a Maltese pupcake. But they do not travel well...or at all. One of the reasons that bakery store cakes don't actually taste all that good is that to make them pretty they use royal frosting , which is stiff sugar and tastes awful. I could write a book about how or how not to transport, or store baked goods. The reason you have never been able to buy a really good apple pie is because the life span of an apple pie is FOUR hours. I freely admit that I am a teensie bit RADICAL on this subject:blush:, but for anyone who is willing to invest eight hours for 24 cupcakes...I mean PUPcakes I am here to offer guidance.


----------

